# Frame capture problem in Zoom Player



## Flaydramon (Feb 13, 2010)

"Can't frame capture this file format" is something that comes up repeatedly when I'm trying to use the Alt+F ability. I originally downloaded the Beta version from a CCCP then downloaded a cracked Zoom 7 Max to install over the top to see if it would fix the screen capping problem I've been facing.

No luck. I've tried a few settings but my Knowledge is extremely basic and I've read through some things online but again I'm extremely basic and either it doesn't work or I'm doing something wrong or I get absolutely and completely lost like a rate in a maze where the Cheese is actually being suspended overhead. No offence to anthro rats.

I'm using windows XP pro and I'm trying to screen cap any normal Media like MKVs, AVIs and MP4s.

Some help would be appreciated. This is my Particular Media player of choice as I have a personal preference over VLC player. So please no VLC propaganda.

 - Please and thank you, Flay.


----------

